# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Boxing vs UFC

## Ronnie Buff

People think boxing is dead. Not a chance revenue for both are not even close. UFC is like a half a million dollar condo versus a multimillion dollar house. Just doesn't compare.

----------


## gearbox

I have ppl say this statement alot and wonder where thru are getting their numbers from. Not disagreeing. Just curious about facts with such a bold statement. If I had to guess I would say ufc brings in more money on a professional level sue to more fights yearly.

----------


## redz

While the money is still bigger in boxing currently over all the ufc specifically is growing in popularity world wide. I am a fan of both and personally I think boxing rarely pits its best against one another because of too many different sanctioning bodies and alphabet titles (WBC,IBF,WBO,WBA, etc)

----------


## DanB

> While the money is still bigger in boxing currently over all the ufc specifically is growing in popularity world wide. I am a fan of both and personally I think boxing rarely pits its best against one another because of too many *different sanctioning bodies and alphabet titles (WBC,IBF,WBO,WBA, etc*)


yes and not only different bodies we now have different type of titles from same body i.e. WBA champ, WBA super champ . It's becoming a fuking joke and with alot of fights being major let downs and over hyped where as with ufc/mma, you are pretty much guranteed there to be at least a couple of exciting fights and ko's on every card

----------


## Times Roman

Overall, I'd assume that boxing brings in more revenue than MMA. AND the top purses are significantly larger than anything MMA has yet to experience yet. But it is hard to quantify since boxing, unlike the NFL or other organized sports, is a loose web of promoters and sponsers without central record keeping as far as i know. i know the individual states have boxing commissions, but that is as centralized as it gets.

btw... watched the rerun of fight of Chung Lee last night. He was whooping some guy name Brian Smith? Johnson? Anderson? badly, and in the last 30 seconds or so of the last round, he gets knocked out? Chung Lee? all i can say is that he is old (38) and moving up in weight class, so it looks like he bit off more than he could chew.

----------


## gixxerboy1

boxing is to boring for me. Boxers are more about scoring points for the round the winning. 
Where ufc guys go out there to win/ end the fight.

----------


## Ronnie Buff

Boxing is a sweet science its a big chess game. UFC is a joke. People who say boxing is boring must not watch MMA hugging and holding on the ground. I've seen so many boring ground fights its redicc. Boxing is generating more money and fans then EVERRRR! If UFC doesn't generate more money they'll be at the same level there at now 20 years from now. I agree Floyd mayweather can be boring but its called boxing for a reason and he is boxing. Pacman sells to a fight or die fan base. There are so many fighters like pacman coming up so there will deft be more great boxers to come.

----------


## randymeans

you sure are opinionated! I keep seeing post by you ronnie! Its like your arguing with someone but no one is arguing back! You say UFC is a joke? Those guys train hardcore to be the best and your going to down them? Idk who you are but im guessing youve never did a circuit workout or any MMA training because i assure you that it would break you off! ohhhh and...............IMHO ;-)

----------


## Livinlean

> Boxing is a sweet science its a big chess game. UFC is a joke. People who say boxing is boring must not watch MMA hugging and holding on the ground. I've seen so many boring ground fights its redicc. Boxing is generating more money and fans then EVERRRR! If UFC doesn't generate more money they'll be at the same level there at now 20 years from now. I agree Floyd mayweather can be boring but its called boxing for a reason and he is boxing. Pacman sells to a fight or die fan base. There are so many fighters like pacman coming up so there will deft be more great boxers to come.


Boxing doesn't generate that much more money than UFC... Boxing just gives a bigger % to the fighters. In boxing the get a set fee for fighting and a percent of PPV orders and in UFC they don't get any percent of the PPV orders. Fighters like mayweather have made boxing a joke lol. I'd rather watch tennis or golf than a boxing fight. Wouldn't even really call it a "fight" more of a chess match than anything else hahaa

----------


## redz

> Boxing is a sweet science its a big chess game. UFC is a joke. People who say boxing is boring must not watch MMA hugging and holding on the ground. I've seen so many boring ground fights its redicc. Boxing is generating more money and fans then EVERRRR! If UFC doesn't generate more money they'll be at the same level there at now 20 years from now. I agree Floyd mayweather can be boring but its called boxing for a reason and he is boxing. Pacman sells to a fight or die fan base. There are so many fighters like pacman coming up so there will deft be more great boxers to come.


That sounds pretty off to me ufc has plenty of unreal fights, last night the main event was amazing Diaz and Penn were in a stand up war. There are more borring boxing fights than ufc fights but both do have great fights at times. Both are tactical chess games too. UFC is growing in popularity at a very fast rate so I`m not sure where you get your information. Also if anything boxing is losing fans especially in north America. PPV buys are down and even the ratings for free fights are getting lower. 



> Fighters like mayweather have made boxing a joke lol


That's funny I think Mayweather is great for boxing bringing controversy and giving fans someone to hate. The fact of the matter is Mayweather is the greatest boxer of this era and he can be quite excitting to watch.

----------


## Livinlean

> That's funny I think Mayweather is great for boxing bringing controversy and giving fans someone to hate. The fact of the matter is Mayweather is the greatest boxer of this era and he can be quite excitting to watch.


I'm not arguing that hes not the greatest boxer of his era but lately hes been boring. I haven't seen an exciting fight out of him for 2-3 years now I think. Its just like watching GSP fight they're both dominate in what they do but very boring to watch which turns some viewers away..

----------


## mr.trenoob

I am an MMA and a Boxing fan and comparing them is almost silly. MMA and boxing both have boring fights and if people disagree then they are kidding themselves to try to give more credit to whichever sport they like more. Boxing purses are not as high on average as everyone seems to think so comparing what fighters make is kinda ridiculous. Yes, the biggest names in boxing make way more then the biggest names in UFC but the smaller name "professional boxers" on average make less then the smaller name UFC fighter. Boxing overall probably makes more money because it has had such a large following for so long that it has more sponsors that pay out the ass but more and more UFC will close the gap. If you want to get into what sport is more entertaining.. well.. that is all a matter of opinion so there is no right answer. I personally find an average MMA fight way more entertaining then the average boxing match but that is just me.

----------


## mr.trenoob

I am an MMA and a Boxing fan and comparing them is almost silly. MMA and boxing both have boring fights and if people disagree then they are kidding themselves to try to give more credit to whichever sport they like more. Boxing purses are not as high on average as everyone seems to think so comparing what fighters make is kinda ridiculous. Yes, the biggest names in boxing make way more then the biggest names in UFC but the smaller name "professional boxers" on average make less then the smaller name UFC fighter. Boxing overall probably makes more money because it has had such a large following for so long that it has more sponsors that pay out the ass but more and more UFC will close the gap. If you want to get into what sport is more entertaining.. well.. that is all a matter of opinion so there is no right answer. I personally find an average MMA fight way more entertaining then the average boxing match but that is just me.

----------


## formerly

I loooved boxing in the 80s and 90s until mma. I was a huge Don Curry fan(among others). Mostly watch mma now. Do watch some oly boxing.

Thing is that if I talk to friends they can usually only name about 4 or 5 boxers competing now but they could name over 10 mmaers.

If boxing does make more money (in the U.S.) than mma, I don't understand how.

----------


## Far from massive

Saying that boxing or MMA is a joke is simply a moronic statement. How can you take a sport that generates that many pay per view sales and call it a joke? Its really sad that there are so many these days who rather than saying something constructive gotta bash whatever is not their favorite. Really is a bad reflection of society in general.

----------


## ukcat2012

MMA (UFC) is on the way up. I don't know that many boxing fans anymore and more people everyday are getting into UFC buying shirts hats etc. My dad about 5 to 10 years ago would order several boxing ppv's a year, but now a days he never orders them. He has now became a ufc fan along with the rest of us.

----------


## tyciol

I enjoy watching boxing, but I have to hand it to Spike TV and UFC that they know how to market things and do showmanship to make things exciting. I haven't seen the same level put into boxing promos, or at least not ones that get aired on the stations I tune into.

I also agree that the many regulating bodies makes it confusing, MMA seems to have a fewer number (UFC, Bodog, that Canadian one) and the names seem more memorable.

----------


## Knockout_Power

This debate will never be solved. Boxing currently has the numbers, but no sport has exploded, with staying power, like MMA.

Having done both at an amateur level, I did enjoy them each in their own respects, but I found more excitement in MMA. A boxer will never be competitive in MMA, interesting to see if an MMA practitioner would try going the other way and be one dimensional

----------


## dec11

alot of the older generations still see UFC as dirty thuggish fighting and will be more apt to go along with the 'noble' sport of boxing. boxing i reckon will die out in the next 20yrs and be over took by MMA

----------


## Norwich Muscles

I dont quite understand the point of this thread.

Revenue wise you are right, in about 10+ years time, I would expect things to be more even.

----------


## Times Roman

Boxing is a joke....
UFC is a joke....

.... I just like to watch the boyz ass get whooped! =)

----------


## gonebluffn

I was a boxer for 13 years ,now my son fights mma i have trained with them on several occasion and by the way boxers use 12 ounce gloves mma gloves are 4 to 6 ounces, no most mma fighters are not skilled boxers but being a boxer and sparring with them you realize what athletes they really are and what beatings these guys can take and give . I am a huge boxing fan and have watched the sport slowly dwindle away if your not pacqiou or mayweather chances are you will never see the paydays from the past. Imo mma will overtake boxing soon dont think for a minute these guys are not as skilled fighters as boxers and mma is a chess match as well you just have a lot more moves that can be made.

----------


## Cafe

Myself I am a boxer, but train with several mma fighters who come to the boxing gym. They have been excellent training partners, mma fighters tend to have more strength then most boxers. Second whoever said, alot of these boxers are great natural athletes very quick and athletic. Especially considering that boxcing thrives in the hood, the sport of boxing finds aot of good hungry kids. I really like about mma is the guys seem to have a great attitude (not the punks on mtv show). and are very tough. I have done alot of grappling/ ground and pound with my mma training partners as well just for a workout and these guys are def not to b taken lightly I love when boxers talk about mma fighters, when they have no first hand mma experience

----------


## Dytum

I like them both. They are a different sport like tennis vs badminton. Neither is going anywhere any time soon. MMA just has a newly refreshed edge and following due to the ufc

----------


## paleocaveman

As much as I hate to say it, boxing needs someone like Dana White to revamp it. Watching a couple of mediocre fighters duking it out for 12 rounds can be grueling, even for the purest fight fan. Add in UFC like bonuses, a new scoring system, less hand picked fights and you'll have a much needed rebirth.

----------


## t-dogg

> As much as I hate to say it, boxing needs someone like Dana White to revamp it. Watching a couple of mediocre fighters duking it out for 12 rounds can be grueling, even for the purest fight fan. Add in UFC like bonuses, a new scoring system, less hand picked fights and you'll have a much needed rebirth.


Boxing is to far gone. Basically dead. Plus the factor it's not really a sport anymore....

----------

